# Skiing Sunday River 2019-2020



## uphillklimber (Nov 26, 2019)

x


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2019)

Heading there tomorrow for some runs. Probably only be there until 2.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Skrn (Nov 26, 2019)

Right now the forecast is calling 25-30 mph north wind. Does that mean wind hold? Forgot how well Sunday river is handle wind


----------



## machski (Nov 26, 2019)

Skrn said:


> Right now the forecast is calling 25-30 mph north wind. Does that mean wind hold? Forgot how well Sunday river is handle wind


That shouldn't kill everything, not sure which day you are talking.  If when Chondi is running, that could be susceptible, but the balance of current lifts should be ok.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Skrn (Nov 26, 2019)

Thinking about Thursday to Saturday 




machski said:


> That shouldn't kill everything, not sure which day you are talking.  If when Chondi is running, that could be susceptible, but the balance of current lifts should be ok.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 27, 2019)

Thursday could be an issue for Barker but if the winds are actually North, should be fine.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 27, 2019)

Skrn said:


> Forgot how well Sunday river is handle wind



Generally speaking, they handle wind poorly, IMO.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2019)

Was there today. Both black trails had race setups. T2 closed for them and the other was half open. Trails, while tiring out my legs as this was day 5 in a row, were not in great shape but okay. Carvable anyway. Upper cut had some skiable bumps but that trail is only 150 feet long. Other ungroomed was not exactly skiable. No real lift lines unlike the shitty gondola at Loon. PIA with tele gear. Really any gear having to take it off and on.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Nov 27, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Was there today. Both black trails had race setups. T2 closed for them and the other was half open. Trails, while tiring out my legs as this was day 5 in a row, were not in great shape but okay. Carvable anyway. Upper cut had some skiable bumps but that trail is only 150 feet long. Other ungroomed was not exactly skiable. No real lift lines unlike the shitty gondola at Loon. PIA with tele gear. Really any gear having to take it off and on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Welcome to SR, racing comes first.  This year, it is exacerbated because of the reduced water flow in the Snowmaking system to date.  My wife commented this past weekend as to whether there were more racers/teams than in the past.  I said no, it's just they have half the terrain open they would normally have in previous years with similar weather.  Really need those new pumps online this weekend!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2019)

machski said:


> Welcome to SR, racing comes first.  This year, it is exacerbated because of the reduced water flow in the Snowmaking system to date.  My wife commented this past weekend as to whether there were more racers/teams than in the past.  I said no, it's just they have half the terrain open they would normally have in previous years with similar weather.  Really need those new pumps online this weekend!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



I was surprised that the race team from West Mtn was there practicing from queensbury NY. Long haul to hit gates.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Nov 28, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I was surprised that the race team from West Mtn was there practicing from queensbury NY. Long haul to hit gates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


SR the past several years has really pushed early season team training.  A couple more years, assuming they do double their Snowmaking from the previous 8K gpm to 16K gpm, I am interested to see if they start early with a race pod and a public pod and then link the middle of them.  I've heard that debated, but obviously they have to have the ability to do so first.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 29, 2019)

Wait......What????
You got the scoop before Machski????


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 29, 2019)

I can confirm that SR is finally cranking out the snow......everywhere!  About time!


----------



## Skrn (Dec 2, 2019)

skinowworklater said:


> I can confirm that SR is finally cranking out the snow......everywhere!  About time!



Yes, they are doing well playing catch up. The trail count should go up steadily in the next week. Now if they can do a good job not having frequent lift mechanical breakdown, it would be really good


----------



## skinowworklater (Dec 9, 2019)

Skrn said:


> Yes, they are doing well playing catch up. The trail count should go up steadily in the next week. Now if they can do a good job not having frequent lift mechanical breakdown, it would be really good



Yeah, good luck with that wish lol!  THE pivotal lift (Barker) was down yet again on Sunday, WTF!!!
Oh, and lets do mention the lack of dining options this weekend due to the racers taking over the Barker lodge, leaving just Southridge cause Whitecap, though open was strckly brown bag (no Shipyard, and no coffee shop. Oh yeah, part of the lodge was full of office furniture and other crap limiting movement and available seating. What about North Peak lodge you ask?  Sorry, it was closed as were the bathrooms crying out loud.  More examples of horrible management, place just can’t suck enough these days.  ������
FWIW, I didn’t spend any $$$ on the mountain this weekend, rather ate a late lunch at the Sunday River Brewery thank you!


----------



## Edd (Dec 9, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Yeah, feeling the same as you. Peak lodge is set to open the 19th. I'm a brown bagger or eat a late lunch. They have some decent burgers, but $9.00 plus tax? They aren't that good and will likely sell me exactly zero such burgers. If it was $6.00 a burger, they'd likely sell me one a week. I've been to a couple places that don't just stick it to you price wise (Mt Abrams, Ragged).



Respectfully, I’d be thankful for a $9.00 burger at a ski area. That’s dirt cheap.


----------



## skiur (Dec 10, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Yeah, feeling the same as you. Peak lodge is set to open the 19th. I'm a brown bagger or eat a late lunch. They have some decent burgers, but $9.00 plus tax? They aren't that good and will likely sell me exactly zero such burgers. If it was $6.00 a burger, they'd likely sell me one a week. I've been to a couple places that don't just stick it to you price wise (Mt Abrams, Ragged).



You think $9.00 is expensive for a burger?  This is a ski resort, not Mcdonalds......If they were selling $6.00 burgers they would likely be losing money.


----------



## Zand (Dec 10, 2019)

$9 at a ski resort is cheap. I paid $22 for a slice of pizza and bottle of water at Winter Park.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 10, 2019)

Zand said:


> $9 at a ski resort is cheap. I paid $22 for a slice of pizza and bottle of water at Winter Park.



That's just nuts!


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 10, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Go ahead and call me cheap, LOL!!! I don't care if it is ski resort pricing, $9.00 for a burger, just because it is on mountain is more than I am willing to pay. Throw in some fries with it, I might. I can get lunch at the Brew Pub, on the access road, where a steak and cheese sub with fries is about $10.00 or so (Gotta put a plug in here, one of my favorite meals there). The feeling with the resort is that they don't care if they lose some sales due to high prices, they'll sell enough at those high prices that they'll still do alright.



Since retiring the Patrol jacket after 25 years (and loosing the 50% discount), we do NOT pay for anything...
Hot water is  still free, so we bring Oatmeal packs, Ramen Cups, cheese/crackers and sandwiches


----------



## machski (Dec 10, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Go ahead and call me cheap, LOL!!! I don't care if it is ski resort pricing, $9.00 for a burger, just because it is on mountain is more than I am willing to pay. Throw in some fries with it, I might. I can get lunch at the Brew Pub, on the access road, where a steak and cheese sub with fries is about $10.00 or so (Gotta put a plug in here, one of my favorite meals there). The feeling with the resort is that they don't care if they lose some sales due to high prices, they'll sell enough at those high prices that they'll still do alright.


$9 is cheap, based on all the complaining on the NEP FB group on SR food pricing.  Actually been hearing a Cheeseburger is running $14 this year just for the sandwich.  Based on that, SR's pricing is on par or higher than prices I saw at Vail this weekend.  And need I say the quality of offerings at Vail were superior.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Dec 10, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Yeah, feeling the same as you. Peak lodge is set to open the 19th. I'm a brown bagger or eat a late lunch. They have some decent burgers, but $9.00 plus tax? They aren't that good and will likely sell me exactly zero such burgers. If it was $6.00 a burger, they'd likely sell me one a week. I've been to a couple places that don't just stick it to you price wise (Mt Abrams, Ragged).



Cheapest burger at Killington Peak lodge is $17 https://cms.killington.com/sites/killington/files/2019-01/W18-19_Peak_8.5x11.pdf


----------



## Orca (Dec 10, 2019)

Throw some lunch meat, french bread, boursin cheese, bag of favorite chips, a few bananas or clementines or a bunch of grapes, maybe a yogurt, definitely some nice dark chocolate, and gatorade in a soft cooler. Takes five minutes. So easy to do! Toss cooler outside to keep cool. Lunch comes and you grab it and are happily eating quality stuff while the lunch buyers are waiting in the checkout line to overpay for their lousy chicken fingers and a five dollar drink.

Buying food on the mountain is a choice, and a lazy one. The ski areas literally bank on you being lazy. So easy to bring a much better lunch than you can buy. Stop complaining about the prices -- you choose to pay them.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 10, 2019)

urungus said:


> Cheapest burger at Killington Peak lodge is $17 https://cms.killington.com/sites/killington/files/2019-01/W18-19_Peak_8.5x11.pdf



I've had burger and fries lunches at the new KPL. Totally worth it IMO. 
If I were paying for a family I'd probably feel differently.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2019)

Last time at Sunday river the day before thanksgiving we barbecued in the parking lot. Same for K. Packed lunches the other ski days this year. A few times a year I will eat at a ski area but only by myself or with the wife. I will in Utah on the guys trip.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Dec 15, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> I did a little skiing with Maine Adaptive today. Mushy, spring conditions. Pretty much anything that was groomed was open, nothing natural.



You’re volunteering? I’ve often been curious about that.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 16, 2019)

Doing some good stuff and fun benefits too - nice!


----------



## machski (Dec 22, 2019)

Heat skied very nice today ungroomed still, but hear the winch cats will be on the prowl tonight.  Got up late so only hit Heat, Obsession Heats Off/Cascade Right Stuff, Ecstacy, starlight and roadrunner.  Very shocked late in the day Right Stuff skied very nicely still.  Good snow to carve in even in the middle of the trail.  Ecstacy and Cascade got a recoating.  Not the softest or driest stuff but will make it a lot nicer than what was between the piles when groomed out.  Not too bad, look forward to stretching out across the resort tomorrow.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2019)

Completely random question. What was T72 before it was a park? Only been back to SR a couple times since the 91-92 season and can't remember the landscape like I once did.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## parahelia (Jan 1, 2020)

It was terrific on Tuesday - best day of the year so far for me.  They had gotten a foot or so overnight and it continued to snow throughout the day.  We only waited in lines a few times mid-morning; after then everyone seemed to get tired and the place slowly emptied out.  They reported 14-16” final total and that sounded about right.

Spent more than half the day lapping Jordan, where they opened Wizards’s Gulch, and traversing to Oz for the newly opened Lost Princess/Tin Woodsman.  Not a lot of base but it was great to get back on the natural trails there and elsewhere.  Rogue Angel was also a lot of fun - the snowfall on top of snowmaking made for deep loose snow along the sides.  

But boy, am I feeling it today! 

Fingers crossed the colder trend for the weekend event holds.  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Jan 2, 2020)

Still great out there today, especially Jordan/Oz which of course is where the crowds are.  Jordan quad line looks like most weekends today!  Not that I'll complain too much, Ruby Palace my ROTD.  Carumba not too bad either.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skicub (Jan 4, 2020)

Insanely busy on 1/2, especially considering vacation period had technically ended. That being said, there were plenty of kids around and I met many people who said they had chosen to come up to SR for the day, or otherwise, because of their storm Pre-NYE. 

All considered, still a great day and the crowd spread out decently as the morning turned to noon. Worst of crowds were over at Aurora/Jordan around 11am. Good weather, great snow coverAge, and a multitude of open paths down from the lifts (All the major runs with the exception of Excalibur, Vortex, and top gun) made for a great day despite the crowds. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Jan 7, 2020)

Jordan showing closed to start today as well.  I heard a rumour a tree may have fell over the line, not sure if that is the case or not.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Jan 7, 2020)

thanks for all your reports for all these years!


----------



## machski (Jan 15, 2020)

Happy to see both runs I. Oz getting the Snowmaking goods this week.  Having a full Oz for MLK weekend, assuming the quad turns, is awesome.  Makes for a great way to avoid any crowds!! (And I enjoy both Eureka and LP when in good shape which they both should be from Snowmaking alone.  Fresh natural is icing on the cake).  Hope they get to reblowing Shockwave and Vortex too before or over the weekend!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jan 18, 2020)

Great conditions out there today.  Shockwave, while I don't prefer it groomed, did ski amazing from the groom.  Agony was fun, Top Gun and Black Hole were definitely sporting.  Quantum Leap was fantastic, wife said both primary Spruce runs were great.  But the ROTD had to be Lost Princess.  The snow they made there was just sublime.  Only bummer of the day?  Day one for Oz Quad and it threw a mechanical fit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2020)

Fantastic weekend up at the River.  Woods are still a bit boney (core shot to prove it) but we're fun to get back into.  Great snowmaking in Oz day before the storm and great snowmaking Sunday night on White Heat and Airglow/Black Hole for Monday morning (they didn't say, but felt like Right Stuff got some too).  Didn't expect them to jump back into Snowmaking that quickly, nice treat to close out the long weekend for sure!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2020)

Hit it today! We did a tour from Jordan to White Cap without doing the Barker chair, because my friends always get locked in there when they visit. 

Blind Ambition actually wasn’t terrible for the first half, then got crappy. The snow on the right side of Excalibur and Rogue Angel was fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2020)

Was up there today. Jordan was definitely the place to be. Caramba and Wizards Gulch were in decent shape. Groomers on that side were a bit softer as well. Vortex was surprisingly good. Ungroomed snowmaking trails (such as Top Gun), glades, and even some groomers on the south side of the resort were frozen solid garbage. Best to head to Jordan and stay there right now.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2020)

http://2030.sundayriver.com/

Really scratching my head on why install a carpet on Tempest just to replace it. Why would replacing South and North Express take priority over that? Are there inherent issues with those two lifts? They seem perfect for their utilization and roles.

I can see Barker and Jordan going to 6's. What would Aurora get, HSQ or new carpet FGQ? It's a pretty short lift.

Sunday River regulars please learn me.


----------



## EPB (Feb 5, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> http://2030.sundayriver.com/
> 
> Really scratching my head on why install a carpet on Tempest just to replace it. Why would replacing South and North Express take priority over that? Are there inherent issues with those two lifts? They seem perfect for their utilization and roles.
> 
> ...


Confusing to me, too. 

I'd imagine Jordan could be relocated to Tempest once it's replaced. Barker has gotta be toast. 

Carpets can't be that expensive in the grand scheme of things. Maybe it's a way for SR to pat itself on the back without really doing anything. Perhaps the carpet could be reused elsewhere down the line, too.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Feb 5, 2020)

My guess is that they view loading-related stoppages and slow downs on Tempest to be a major problem. I agree! It's a slow lift, but intimidating for beginners (and kids) on loading. It can stop multiple times on a single ride because of loading problems.

If they think they could mitigate that cheaply with a carpet and noticeably speed up the average lift ride, that could be an easy win.

Then who knows how long until their medium / long term items happen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> http://2030.sundayriver.com/
> 
> Really scratching my head on why install a carpet on Tempest just to replace it. Why would replacing South and North Express take priority over that? Are there inherent issues with those two lifts? They seem perfect for their utilization and roles.
> 
> ...



I'm also confused as to the priorities.  Looks like immediate are to buy the Golf Course, install RFID, build more real estate, build an observation tower, and do renovations.  

"Short term" includes replacing Jordan Express (?) and Barker with a conveyor for the "Tempest" Quad [White Cap?].

Mid and long term call for new White Cap, North Peak, Aurora, and South Ridge lifts along with a Mountain Coaster.  

So am I to read that White Cap upgrade, with the former Big Sky HSQ, is not happening in 2021?


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2020)

So the Tempest not getting replaced. Conveyor belt upgrade. Better than nothing, that lift is crazy slow. 

A restaurant at Barker is looong overdue. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

Edd said:


> So the Tempest not getting replaced. Conveyor belt upgrade. Better than nothing, that lift is crazy slow.
> 
> A restaurant at Barker is looong overdue.
> 
> ...



Is it Tempest or White Cap Quad?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2020)

I know Boyne fully owns the place now and has more flexibility to do what they want, but 5 or 6 new high speed chairs in the next ten years?  I'll take the under. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Feb 5, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Is it Tempest or White Cap Quad?



The official name is the White Cap Quad, but everyone calls it Tempest.


----------



## EPB (Feb 5, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I know Boyne fully owns the place now and has more flexibility to do what they want, but 5 or 6 new high speed chairs in the next ten years?  I'll take the under.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


Me too. North Peak especially. Seems Boyne is cool playing musical chairlifts though, so maybe some of the "new" high speed lifts are used ones from SR or elsewhere in the portfolio.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 5, 2020)

So nail the list to the wall, then start checking off item that they actually do, and 2025, half-way thru, see if it's still realistic. I think they scale it back, because Sugarloaf needs some serious re-thinking, with Saddleback coming back online.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I know Boyne fully owns the place now and has more flexibility to do what they want, but 5 or 6 new high speed chairs in the next ten years?  I'll take the under.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I thought that was ambitious as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

shwilly said:


> The official name is the White Cap Quad, but everyone calls it Tempest.



Thanks.  I thought that was what was going on.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> So nail the list to the wall, then start checking off item that they actually do, and 2025, half-way thru, see if it's still realistic. I think they scale it back, because Sugarloaf needs some serious re-thinking, with Saddleback coming back online.



So how did Sugarloaf's 2020 Plan end up?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 5, 2020)

Some claiming that that the 2020 plan has slowly, quietly been/being erased as to not draw attention to it. Actually surprised they haven't annouced capital improvement plans yet, since they let some hints of some big changes out. Perhaps they were waiting to see how things at Saddleback shook out.

So they cut Brackett, Eastern and Burnt areas, and replaced one failed lift, replaced another failed lifts drive station, and tore out an antique double without replacing it (yet). Pretty much it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Some claiming that that the 2020 plan has slowly, quietly been/being erased as to not draw attention to it. Actually surprised they haven't annouced capital improvement plans yet, since they let some hints of some big changes out. Perhaps they were waiting to see how things at Saddleback shook out.
> 
> So they cut Brackett, Eastern and Burnt areas, and replaced one failed lift, replaced another failed lifts drive station, and tore out an antique double without replacing it (yet). Pretty much it.



Yeah, I know that there was a lot of talk but not much in terms of actual changes.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 5, 2020)

As usual I disagree with Boyne's plans

Barker Mountain Express needs to be replaced ASAP, and waiting at least one more year to replace it is bad PR.  Clearly it is not a money issue as they have have the money to put in the fancy Kanc 8 this summer when the current Kanc is still very reliable.  Barker should have had higher priority than Kanc.

Replacing Jordan (probably with a sixpack) makes some sense as that lift is usually crowded.  However there still is the issue of accessing the Jordan Hotel when Jordan gets shutdown for wind.  A T-bar or fixed grip chair should be built to go from the bottom of Jordan to the Hotel.  A restaurant at the top of Jordan also seems like a bad idea as there is not much room up there, where is it going to fit.  A much better location would be at the bottom of Jordan with a small cafeteria, something similar to Camp III at Loon.

If Jordan is replaced, the old lift should be moved to Tempest to drive more people to ski that side of the mountain and park at the Whitecap lodge.  Adding a loading carpet does not make the lift more desirable to use.  Also a trail needs to be cut to access Obsession from the top of the Tempest lift.

North Peak Express does not need to be replaced, that is a solid lift with not many hours on it for its age as it was not used much during the first few years of the Chondola.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> As usual I disagree with Boyne's plans
> 
> Barker Mountain Express needs to be replaced ASAP, and waiting at least one more year to replace it is bad PR.  Clearly it is not a money issue as they have have the money to put in the fancy Kanc 8 this summer when the current Kanc is still very reliable.  Barker should have had higher priority than Kanc.
> 
> ...



I agree with these thoughts as well.  It seemed that NPE is not at all a priority.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2020)

IMO the number one lift priority in Boynes New England network should be the Superquad.   

Barker has a worse track record for reliability than the Superquad, but SR has a far better lift network overall than SL.  When the Superquad goes down, SL is a horrible place to ski on a weekend.  They just don't have the capacity elsewhere to spread people out.  Even when it's running, Sugarloaf has an uphill capacity problem on weekends.  A HS6 or 8 would help considerably. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Also a trail needs to be cut to access Obsession from the top of the Tempest lift.



What’s your reasoning here? I’d like that too but it’s just for fun. Hitting Tempest and taking a right accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 5, 2020)

Edd said:


> What’s your reasoning here? I’d like that too but it’s just for fun. Hitting Tempest and taking a right accomplishes the same thing.



Adds another trail that can be lapped off of a Tempest.  If Tempest is replaced with a HSQ, (Which should happen), a lot more people will be using the lift.  cutting a way to get from the top of Tempest to lower obsession creates another lap-able run off of the lift.  With a slow underutilized lift right now it is not a big deal as it makes more sense to just ride White Heat to ski Obsession.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Adds another trail that can be lapped off of a Tempest.  If Tempest is replaced with a HSQ, (Which should happen), a lot more people will be using the lift.  cutting a way to get from the top of Tempest to lower obsession creates another lap-able run off of the lift.  With a slow underutilized lift right now it is not a big deal as it makes more sense to just ride White Heat to ski Obsession.



What if the upload terminal for a new lift is shifted uphill and an area cleared above Tempest? Could they use that cutover that already exists above there? I am in agreement once the uphill capacity goes up it will be critical to get people onto Obsession.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> IMO the number one lift priority in Boynes New England network should be the Superquad.
> 
> Barker has a worse track record for reliability than the Superquad, but SR has a far better lift network overall than SL.  When the Superquad goes down, SL is a horrible place to ski on a weekend.  They just don't have the capacity elsewhere to spread people out.  Even when it's running, Sugarloaf has an uphill capacity problem on weekends.  A HS6 or 8 would help considerably.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes.  SuperQuad is pretty old.  IIRC it was built around 1994 or 1995 when SKI owned it.


----------



## EPB (Feb 5, 2020)

That lift line can also be extended to end at the Locke mid station or summit of Barker. Les liked to give himself options....

The White Heat and Oz quad lines could be extended to the bases of white cap and Jordan, respectively. There could be more examples, too.


Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Feb 5, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> What if the upload terminal for a new lift is shifted uphill and an area cleared above Tempest? Could they use that cutover that already exists above there? I am in agreement once the uphill capacity goes up it will be critical to get people onto Obsession.


That lift line can also be extended to end at the Locke mid station or summit of Barker. Les liked to give himself options....

The White Heat and Oz quad lines could be extended to the bases of white cap and Jordan, respectively. There could be more examples, too.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 7, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Is it Tempest or White Cap Quad?


They are the same, SR is going to change the lift's name to the Tempest Quad as that is how it is referred to by most guests and is less confusing.  I have no idea where Tempest being upgraded to a HSQ from a refurbed Swifty came from, in my conversations over the years, management has been very consistent they did not want to add a detachable chair to White Cap Basin.  So the carpet will get added first, like the old Spruce triple got before the top fell over, and then the drive terminal and maybe the top return and some of/all the towers get replaced with new gear but stay as a FG reusing the carpet.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 7, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I know Boyne fully owns the place now and has more flexibility to do what they want, but 5 or 6 new high speed chairs in the next ten years?  I'll take the under.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


Not that many, just Barker, Jordan and South Ridge are likely to be Detach.  Wouldn't shock me if North Peak is cut back to a Fixed Grip again (was it Owl's Head in QC that did that recently, removed a detach and installed a new FG with a load carpet?  One of them did that up there) but it could go Detach as well.  My reasoning is North Peak was upgraded to HSQ before Chondi went in and before Chondi was used much more heavily.  Now, it is a much more lightly used lift.  Would not surprise me if either or both North Peak and Lincoln Expresses from Loon wind up at SR if they get upgraded to sixes or more at Loon.  I would think South Ridge would be prime for that.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 7, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> That lift line can also be extended to end at the Locke mid station or summit of Barker. Les liked to give himself options....
> 
> The White Heat and Oz quad lines could be extended to the bases of white cap and Jordan, respectively. There could be more examples, too.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


Extending Tempest to Locke midstation now is just insanity.  That area is a total CF now thanks to the racing T-Bar, which means extending it there only gets you Cascade as you wouldn't be able to cut over with the set up.   You could in theory extend the top uphill into Cascade to give you Snowbound access (and lower Obsession) but the lift would have to cross over Cascade, so it would have to be high where it would be most exposed (IE, wind holds would ratchet up).  It won't be moving, same alignment and will always be a Fixed Grip quad.  The new chair will just be an new gear likely from Dopp (either like King Pine at SL with just a new tristar drive terminal at the base or the Spruce deal with all new gear except re-using the carpet they intend to install in the near term).

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 8, 2020)

machski said:


> Not that many, just Barker, Jordan and South Ridge are likely to be Detach.  Wouldn't shock me if North Peak is cut back to a Fixed Grip again (was it Owl's Head in QC that did that recently, removed a detach and installed a new FG with a load carpet?  One of them did that up there) but it could go Detach as well.  My reasoning is North Peak was upgraded to HSQ before Chondi went in and before Chondi was used much more heavily.  Now, it is a much more lightly used lift.  Would not surprise me if either or both North Peak and Lincoln Expresses from Loon wind up at SR if they get upgraded to sixes or more at Loon.  I would think South Ridge would be prime for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Barker should definitely be the #1 priority. It is constantly having mechanical issues and can only run at 700 ft/min. It dates back to 1987 and clearly needs to be replaced. Personally, I don’t think South Ridge or North Peak need replacement. Even though South Ridge runs extremely slow for a detachable (550 ft/min) it can still move a good amount of people due to close chair spacing. It serves as a great beginner lift and since the Chondola exists now, it doesn’t serve the critical role that it used to. Personally I don’t think North Peak will be going anywhere soon. I know it’s listed as part of the 2030 plans, but I’m doubtful that it will actually happen. Doppelmayr 2nd gen UNI lifts are very reliable and SR has maintained the lift very well. It mostly serves as a park lift nowadays so nothing really needs to be done. It’s unfair to compare it to Owl’s Head as this is a very different case, but I do partially understand the point you are trying to make. If anything, they will just keep the current North Peak, not downgrade it to a fixed grip. White Cap/Tempest should be upgraded soon, but a carpet should do for now. Maybe a couple of new trails could be cut when that lift is upgraded.


----------



## machski (Feb 9, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Barker should definitely be the #1 priority. It is constantly having mechanical issues and can only run at 700 ft/min. It dates back to 1987 and clearly needs to be replaced. Personally, I don’t think South Ridge or North Peak need replacement. Even though South Ridge runs extremely slow for a detachable (550 ft/min) it can still move a good amount of people due to close chair spacing. It serves as a great beginner lift and since the Chondola exists now, it doesn’t serve the critical role that it used to. Personally I don’t think North Peak will be going anywhere soon. I know it’s listed as part of the 2030 plans, but I’m doubtful that it will actually happen. Doppelmayr 2nd gen UNI lifts are very reliable and SR has maintained the lift very well. It mostly serves as a park lift nowadays so nothing really needs to be done. It’s unfair to compare it to Owl’s Head as this is a very different case, but I do partially understand the point you are trying to make. If anything, they will just keep the current North Peak, not downgrade it to a fixed grip. White Cap/Tempest should be upgraded soon, but a carpet should do for now. Maybe a couple of new trails could be cut when that lift is upgraded.



Ok Slidebrook, to be clear (though Boyne was not), Barker is the first lift change out.  Sounds like we have to wait one more season, I am hearing 2021 (could be the order book for Dopp is already strained).  North Peak I am guessing is a pipe dream of sorts, though again, I think it relates to how it ties into Merrill Hill.  Saying Owl's Head is a different story is totally wrong, North is served by another detach already, the Chondi.  Very similar to the Owl's Head set-up.  South Ridge is a high time machine, time to change it out.  It is a critical beginner lift as well as critical for Chondi windholds (which is more often than the MTN would like).  As I have said before, Tempest will remain a FGQ even after it is "replaced".  Where would you propose new trails off the Tempest Quad?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice. Going tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> Nice. Going tomorrow.



Aaaand all of the upper lifts are on wind hold. This is literally the 3rd time this has happened to me out of the last 6-7 visits here over 3-4 seasons. That’s a bad average. Might bail to Wildcat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> Aaaand all of the upper lifts are on wind hold. This is literally the 3rd time this has happened to me out of the last 6-7 visits here over 3-4 seasons. That’s a bad average. Might bail to Wildcat.



That sucks.  I would think that Wildcat would have windholds going as well if you have them at SR.


----------



## Edd (Feb 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> That sucks.  I would think that Wildcat would have windholds going as well if you have them at SR.



That’s what you’d think but it hasn’t proven to be true. Today they opened up later in the morning, luckily. SR, as much as I love it, goes down for wind more than any hill I know.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> That’s what you’d think but it hasn’t proven to be true. Today they opened up later in the morning, luckily. SR, as much as I love it, goes down for wind more than any hill I know.



Well, you can always go to Mt. Abram for the old school experience.  Or Black Mountain of Maine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, you can always go to Mt. Abram for the old school experience.  Or Black Mountain of Maine.


Neither operate on Wednesdays except for vacation weeks.  

Mt Abram is Thursday through Sunday
BMOM Friday through Sunday

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Neither operate on Wednesdays except for vacation weeks.
> 
> Mt Abram is Thursday through Sunday
> BMOM Friday through Sunday
> ...



I was wondering if they were closed midweek.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2020)

Conditions were quite good yesterday. Didn’t hit any trees but they were looking ok. If they get some accumulation today they’ll be set up nicely for vacation week. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

Skied SR yesterday, 26Feb. Spring conditions; was awesome. I usually skip White Heat and consider it a waste of time but yesterday it was actually fun to ski. 

We need snow, though. Hopefully this storm delivers. I just woke up 20 minutes from Wildcat. Haven’t looked outside yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Feb 27, 2020)

It is snowing on mountain since 7am at least at White Cap.  Very wet snow, having trouble accumulating down low.  Took the dog for his walk and up at Barker base it was dramatically different in terms of accumulating.  Higher will be better.  Don't plan for powder, this is cement.  And with the coll down coming tonight thru Sunday, this stuff will set quite firmly most likely.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 28, 2020)

Yup, great day.  Everything on and off map out west is fully juices up, no need to hold back for the crap lurking below.  The Eastern glades?  Well, you had better know the crud danger zones, a lot thinner over there but still doable.  Upper sections of those lines are great, but you may pay the price down lower.  West is best, if only this one had delivered at it's full potential, the entire hill would be surreal!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 3, 2020)

My original plan was to go to SR on the 14th and the following few days, but judging by the weather I think it will have to be switched to Tremblant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> My original plan was to go to SR on the 14th and the following few days, but judging by the weather I think it will have to be switched to Tremblant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because weather forecasts have pinpoint accuracy 10 days out!


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> Because weather forecasts have pinpoint accuracy 10 days out!



While it may not be completely accurate, if it is around 50 degrees right now, it is going to be somewhere in that general range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> While it may not be completely accurate, if it is around 50 degrees right now, it is going to be somewhere in that general range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is wrong with 50 degrees?  Spring bumps rock, the only thing I prefer over corn snow is powder.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> What is wrong with 50 degrees?  Spring bumps rock, the only thing I prefer over corn snow is powder.



It sucks in this case because this type of weather is going to occur (along with rain) for about a week prior. This will likely result in trail closures and poor snow quality. Also, I do like spring skiing, but that's not what I'm looking for on this trip. This would ideally be my last "normal" ski trip before spring skiing starts in April.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> It sucks in this case because this type of weather is going to occur (along with rain) for about a week prior. This will likely result in trail closures and poor snow quality. Also, I do like spring skiing, but that's not what I'm looking for on this trip. This would ideally be my last "normal" ski trip before spring skiing starts in April.


Unreal.  Learn to read the weather and don't trust a 10 day forecast.  Not to mention, if it's that warm at SR, Tremblant likely to be the same or have had similar weather first.  But in this case, today is warm with a bit of R@!n, going over to snow tonight tomorrow.  May have a good storm Fri/Sat, still to early to tell.  If that produces with a cold weekend, should be set up great for weekend of 14th. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> I skied 5 hours today and much of Sunday River remains open, but not all of it. I just saw 132 trails open of 135. The 3 trails closed are Northern Exposure, Top Gun, South Paw and Last Tango. I wasn't looking all that hard, but i came up with 4 closed trails....:???:
> 
> The groomers were typical reliable Sunday River trails. Things got mushy as the day wore on, and after noon time, some of the snow was downright sticky. On Borealis, I was running from sunny spots to shady spots and it was sticky in the sunny spots and slick in the shade! Down lower, it was slushy enough that the snow was not sticky, but much more spring like.
> 
> No real snow in the forecast, but we are all hoping for a season extending snowstorm to give us some glades and bumps.



this weekend shows a borderline temp situation on friday.

next weekend (fantasy land at this point) shows a legit snowstorm.

here's hopin'


----------



## machski (Mar 9, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> I skied 5 hours today and much of Sunday River remains open, but not all of it. I just saw 132 trails open of 135. The 3 trails closed are Northern Exposure, Top Gun, South Paw and Last Tango. I wasn't looking all that hard, but i came up with 4 closed trails....:???:
> 
> The groomers were typical reliable Sunday River trails. Things got mushy as the day wore on, and after noon time, some of the snow was downright sticky. On Borealis, I was running from sunny spots to shady spots and it was sticky in the sunny spots and slick in the shade! Down lower, it was slushy enough that the snow was not sticky, but much more spring like.
> 
> No real snow in the forecast, but we are all hoping for a season extending snowstorm to give us some glades and bumps.


Top Gun and SouthPaw probably were not groomed so they were likely "expected" as things soften during the day.  Depending when you went buy them, that would be that.  They had better have enough snow, SouthPaw is one of the Master of the Mountain Advanced category trails for the event Saturday and Top Gun is an Elite level run.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 10, 2020)

machski said:


> Top Gun and SouthPaw probably were not groomed so they were likely "expected" as things soften during the day.  Depending when you went buy them, that would be that.  They had better have enough snow, SouthPaw is one of the Master of the Mountain Advanced category trails for the event Saturday and Top Gun is an Elite level run.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Did Top Gun open either day this weekend?

We skied Southpaw on Saturday and there's a non-trivial ice flow as it turns towards Agony, I'm guessing that may not be something they can readily improve by grooming and warmth and sunlight are necessary. At the time, it was quite skiable, but perhaps not the most friendly way down.

I'm guessing we could see some changes in the trail list for Saturday.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 13, 2020)

Between weather and work needs, my hope of getting out today to get baseline times for myself on some of the Master of the Mountain runs isn't going to happen. I think the skiing is probably pretty good with the right equipment, based on the layer of heavy stuff in my driveway.

On another note, Bethel is clearly not immune to the hoarding patterns, and the local Facebook group reports that the IGA is out of all but single-roll TP and won't get more until Monday. Some other stores still have some at this point, but if you're planning to buy some for your condo when you get here, you're probably going to be out of luck.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 16, 2020)

Machski, Mac pulled the plug on the SR community board?  What happened?  Did Monkeybrook and the rest get on him too much?  What a baby.  If you are going to have strong opinions then you should also have thick skin.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow really? Or did somebody forget to pay the bill? Crazy if he did.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 16, 2020)

The forum manager got a bit pissed this morning and nuked the entire thing in a fit of anger.  Go to https://sundayriverchatroom.boards.net/ for the "New" one.


----------



## shwilly (Mar 16, 2020)

It does look more like a rage quit than an unpaid bills situation. Hope he changes his mind!

Things have been such a shit show lately, an entire forum getting nuked fits in with the week.

Saturday was a wind hold day, though people were climbing and skiing White Heat all day. Yesterday was a groomer day with a very weird atmosphere. People kept skiing later than normal for a Sunday afternoon once word went out that it was the last day.

I think the Shwilly family will tie up a few loose ends in the flatlands then distance ourselves up here. With the mountain closed, it's a ghost town even in normal circumstances.


----------



## machski (Mar 16, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Machski, Mac pulled the plug on the SR community board?  What happened?  Did Monkeybrook and the rest get on him too much?  What a baby.  If you are going to have strong opinions then you should also have thick skin.


Yeah, he and MonkeyBrook got into it this morning apparently, then Junior dove in and the whole thing got nuked before I got back from walking my dog!  New one is up as DickC said, I'm moderating.  I will create a rubber room forum page if needed and move full on battles over to that if the need arises.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## downdraft (Mar 16, 2020)

machski said:


> Yeah, he and MonkeyBrook got into it this morning apparently, then Junior dove in and the whole thing got nuked before I got back from walking my dog!  New one is up as DickC said, I'm moderating.  I will create a rubber room forum page if needed and move full on battles over to that if the need arises.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Machski,
Thanks for stepping up with the new forum. Much appreciated.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 16, 2020)

downdraft said:


> Machski,
> Thanks for stepping up with the new forum. Much appreciated.



Ditto, I didn't get there as much lately as I used to years ago on the old one, but since we're all going to be stuck closer to home for a while... ;-)


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2020)

Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

